# Stanley Router manual



## Kwakanut (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I am the custodian (my deceased fathers router) of a Stanley Router, Mod: H258-X1 on Base: 82902.
My problem is that there are several attachments (looks like guides) that I have know idea on the fitting / using them. 
Would anyone be able to assist with providing a copy of Operating Manual etc, to assist with this issue?
I have contacted Stanley Head Office & their reply was that the machine is approx. 30 years old and they cannot help now.

Regards,
Rx


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Rex ~ There are several of us members who own Stanley routers. In my case, I am the custodian of my late father's old dome top router and can tell you that manuals are almost impossible to find. If you type "Stanley" in the _Community Search_ box at the top of the page you will find several threads that address your concerns. Here is a thread that produces some info about the model H258 7/8 HP .... http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/45394-desperately-need-stanley-h258-manual.html Good luck.

Bob


----------



## Kwakanut (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Bob
I'll have a look


----------

